# URGENT! Is it safe to let a newborn sleep with a dummy?



## DaisyDuke

As the title says really, my baby wont settle at night she seems to use me as a dummy so i just gave her a dummy and it is settling her. But can i go to sleep? Do they need to be watched. She is 3 weeks old on thursday but is tiny just over 5 1/2 bls?

XXX


----------



## mommyof3co

Mine did from a few days old....pacifiers can help reduce the risk of SIDS too...so I would imagine sleeping is just fine even for a newborn


----------



## letia659

yes it actually is supposed to reduces the risk of SIDS :) my son sleeps with his so did my DS1 when he was little


----------



## DaisyDuke

Really??? So i can get some much needed sleep and she will be safe with it in her mouth? Just major paranoid guess i was thinking she could choke? or when she spits it out it bloke her breathing in some way? XXX


----------



## elly75

Our little guy slept with one when he was little and still does from time to time (he'll spit it out when he's done with it).


----------



## mommyof3co

If she's on her back and spits it out it will probably just roll right off her, so shouldn't be an issue at all with her breathing :) As long as you are using a pacifier for her age range, not attaching to her in any way it should be fine


----------



## TigerLady

Totally agree, just don't attach it to her and it should be fine. And research does show it reduces the risk of SIDS. Go get some rest, mummy! :mrgreen:


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep, and as the other girls say, research has shown it reduces the risk of SIDS

https://www.askbaby.com/dummies-sids.htm

xxxx


----------



## soootired

hope you got some sleep . They advise using dummies from 4-6 weeks to avoid cot death, so its safer with than without apparently. The 4-6 weeks is only as if earlier it could mess up your milk supply if breastfeeding but then so would going crazy through lack of sleep. i am still gona hang on till 4 weeks but hope it works when i do.
Thinking about it if they have a dunny in there mouth then they wont be able to suffocate by blocking there nose on covers etc as the dummy would be in the way.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls well i tried it and managed a lovely 1 1/2 hours, ok so it wasnt ground breaking but any sleep is better than none. Think ill reserve dummys for night time desperation.

How does the sterilising work? If she spits it out can i pop it back in or do i need to get a sterilised one?

XXX


----------



## v2007

Mine all have\had dummies, they slept really well, never had any probs. 

If the dummy falls on a mucky floor then i would get a clean 1 or run some boiled water over it. 

V xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh09

I used mam tiny baby dummies which were small and fit her face fine, if she spits it and it stays in the cot i see no reason why you cant just put it back in her mouth, if it goes on the floor i would use a clean sterile one  
here is the ones i used: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=05XKY79Y9AGN78C0ZED2

My daughter was 5lb 5oz's so perfect for her  and will be fine for your bundle!!! xx


----------



## Kayleigh09

Also hun, forgot to say, dont freak out if the dummies and teat bottles become less clear and cloudy, that is the effects of sterilisation xx


----------



## lola

I use those NAM tiny mouth dummies too for Sofia, you can get them in most boots stores and are absolutely great! she can sleep with them no problem don't worry love, just sterilise when you think you need to, between every use and if she is a little sick etc. Get some rest hun :) xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

My son also sleeps with his dummy, he usually spits it out eventually. At the hospital they reccommended it. :flower:


----------



## TigerLady

When I first started using dummies, I was always paranoid about what it had touched before putting it in baby's mouth. Now, I don't worry so much. If it falls on a dirty floor, then I get a clean one. I also try to put it in a ziploc bag if I am carrying it in his diaper bag. Other than that -- if it pops out, I just pop it back it. I also set it on the table, leave it for hours, and then pick it back up and pop it back in (assuming the cat hasn't found it and licked it in the meantime! LOL)


----------



## elly75

With the dummies we have (Avent ones I believe), they came with a plastic cover that snaps in place for when you're not using it. Great little things.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls i have the mam 0+ dummys are they the tiny baby ones?

XXX


----------



## honey08

next time i defo wont be giving mine a dummy,from bout 3wk old ive had broken sleep when he drops it out then they learn to play with it :dohh: but at times i dont know wot i wuda done without one 

congrats by the way :dance:


----------



## honey08

yeh thems the ones !! the dummys ur talking bout xx


----------



## katycam

Austin had one from 3 days old, when he was still in hospital and i didnt experience any problems. Good Luck xx


----------

